# Honda Dio 50cc Project



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi fm
its looking like a hub motor project and good news is theres lots of hardware out there,

http://www.hs-escooter.com/sdp/1012..._10inch_QS_Hub_Motor_with_Controller_and.html

This 72v 90A combo would work but if you buy the same motor with a Kelly sine controller you will get better result. smoother and more efficient and you can use tablet to configure it.

http://www.hs-escooter.com/sdp/1012...10INCH_Brushless_hub_motor_for_e-scooter.html

http://kellycontroller.com/kls7212s24v-72v120asinusoidal-brushless-motor-controller-p-1348.html.

The 18650 pack you want to build might be done with laptop batteries.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-VLdE6RxYQ


----------



## fminajr (Jan 22, 2016)

Hey bro,

Thanks for the reply and suggestions! But I wanted electric motors using chains first because if I'm going to introduce it here in our country, it has to be practical for a lot of them. Buying that 500$ motor + shipping will be a lot for a common scooter owner. Or, is it one of the cheapesr available? Also with the batteries, is it better if I use the used laptop batteries than new ones? Thanks man! Much appreciated


----------



## Johnny J (Nov 27, 2008)

If you are on a budget something like this might work:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/48V-72V-500...sh=item3d08ff8239:g:s60AAOSwZVhWRvL-#viTabs_0

You will need around 1500-2000W to take you to 50km/h, a normal fork lift motor is far too large and heavy.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

That would work.
fm's problem is the swingarm. If you dont start from scratch with a custom swingarm, you still have to somehow graft that motor into the old 2 stroke crank case but then you can reuse the vario. Either way it might be in the too hard basket.


----------



## fminajr (Jan 22, 2016)

Hey johnny and Ripper,

Thanks man that motor is great and also great for Filipinos! Btw I'm a mechanic so additional work for fittings (sprockets) is not going to be a problem. I will be posting the build here when it's finished. What kind of controllers and chargers do I need here? Thanks again bros


----------



## Johnny J (Nov 27, 2008)

OK, if you choose to run on 72V (nominal) and calculate on a range of around 50-60km you would need 200 battery cells of 3Ah each.
Connected 10 in parallell and 20 of these packs in serial, that would end up in a pack of 72V 30Ah (2160Wh).
A charger like this would work on this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AC220V-72V-...941136?hash=item280fdea450:g:uvQAAOSw3xJVVrso

If you think half the range is OK, choose 5 parallell, 20 serial, same charger is OK.

A cheap controller like this would propably work, but might not give you the stated power or longevity: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-72V-200...531887?hash=item5b1af8b92f:g:QRIAAOSw5VFWH1ai

To protect the batteries you would need a BMS, f.ex. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Li-ion-BMS-...147780?hash=item19ff676204:g:5PgAAOSwEppUSFgh


----------



## agniusm (Apr 30, 2012)

Go custom with the dio. Longer swing arm etc:


----------



## fminajr (Jan 22, 2016)

Hey Johny,

Thanks for the info bro. But do i really need to get the 200 cells? Would that mean 200 pcs of li-ion batteries? (If I'm inderstanding it right) thanks bro!


----------

